# Inhaber = Geschäftsführer ?



## Uwe92 (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage. Ist man Geschäftsführer wenn man ein Gewerbe angemeldet hat oder nur ein Inhaber? Oder darf man sich Geschäftsführer nennen nach einer Gewerblichen Anmeldung?

Mit freundlichem Gruß,
Uwe


----------



## Maclane (2. Januar 2009)

Wenn du eine GmbH, eine Ltd. oder eine GbR gründest, darfst du dich auch Geschäftsführer nennen. Bei einer AG bist du Vorstand. 
Andernfalls bezeichnest du dich als Inhaber. 

Gruß Mac


----------



## MKCH (1. April 2009)

Inhaber = gleich der Besitzer, jene Person die den größten Anteil an der Firma besitzt sei es Aktien(AG) oder Einlagen/Bares sozusagen(gmbH)

geschäftsführer ist verantwortlich für die Operationen der Gesellschaft, die ihm aber nicht gehört(außer er selbst ist zugleich Inhaber)

praktischen Beispiel: Deutsche Bank, Ackermann ist Vorstandsvorsitzender, um es flach auszudrücken der "Chef vom Dienst" der für alle Operationen der Gesellschaft verantwortlich ist. Inhaber ist bei der Deutschen Bank Mr.X oder Pensionsfond X der den größten Aktienanteil hält, und somit das größte Stimmrecht!


gruß


----------



## cococo (13. September 2011)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage :  muss der Inhaber im Impressum geführt werden oder auftauchen oder reicht der Geschäftsführer ? und wo ist eine namentliche Nennung unbedingt notwendig.
Besten Dank 
Tom


----------



## vfl_freak (14. September 2011)

Moin,

ich denke, Du solltest mal danach googlen ... es gibt doch genug Seiten zum Thema "Impressum", die dieses Thema umfassend behandeln !

Eine verbindliche Auskunft kann/darf Dir hier eh' keiner geben !

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## smileyml (14. September 2011)

Da hilft vielleicht ja schon diese Seite: http://www.e-recht24.de/artikel/datenschutz/209.html

Grüße Marco


----------



## Guillermo (15. September 2011)

Geh einfach direkt zur Quelle, schau dir das Telemediengesetz an.

Gruesse,
Guillermo


----------

